# Επιδοτούμενα Σεμινάρια Ανοικτού Λογισμικού



## Elena (May 15, 2008)

Επιδοτούμενα Σεμινάρια Ανοικτού Λογισμικού 


Γράφει ο Παναγιώτης Λουρίδας 
15.05.08 
Στο πλαίσιο του έργου ΔΙΕΠΤΕΛΟ το Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών θα διοργανώσει εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης συνολικής διάρκειας 76 ωρών με αντικείμενο «Χρήση Τεχνικών και Εργαλείων Ανοικτού Λογισμικού για την Ανάπτυξη Επιχειρηματικών Εφαρμογών». Συγκεκριμένα θα καλυφθούν τα παρακάτω αντικείμενα:

Αρχές Τεχνολογίας Λογισμικού (Software Engineering Principles)
Γνωριμία με το Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό / Λογισμικό Ανοικτού Κώδικα (ΕΛΛΑΚ)
Γνωριμία με το Λογισμικό Ανοικτού Κώδικα
Ο Κώδικας ως Μέρος της Διαδικασίας Ανάπτυξης Λογισμικού
Το περιβάλλον του ΕΛΛΑΚ
Εργαλεία και Γλώσσες Ανάπτυξης ΕΛΛΑΚ
C/C++
Java
Γλώσσες Διαχείρισης Κειμένου
Εργαλεία Ανάγνωσης Κώδικα
Η Οργάνωση Ενός Project ΕΛΛΑΚ
Αποτελεσματική Οργάνωση Μεγάλων Έργων
Πρότυπα Γραφής Κώδικα και Άλλες Συμβάσεις
Τεκμηρίωση Λογισμικού
Σενάρια Υιοθέτησης ΕΛΛΑΚ στην Παραγωγική Διαδικασία

Το πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης θα πραγματοποιηθεί κατά το διάστημα 01/06/08 – 31/07/08, καθημερινές, σε μεσημβρινό ωράριο (11:00 – 17:00), στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ο.Π.Α. και απευθύνεται σε αποφοίτους Πληροφορικής, μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, ερευνητές και στελέχη επιχειρήσεων που επιθυμούν, μέσα από το πρόγραμμα, να καλύψουν ανάγκες θεωρητικής και πρακτικής εξειδίκευσης στην ανάπτυξη λογισμικού με εργαλεία ανοικτού κώδικα. Οι καταρτιζόμενοι / συμμετέχοντες στο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν σχετικό υπόβαθρο στο γνωστικό πεδίο της Πληροφορικής και ειδικότερα της Τεχνολογίας Λογισμικού. Το πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης απευθύνεται τόσο σε άτομα που συμμετέχουν σε έργα πληροφορικής με ρόλο διοικητικό, όσο και σε άτομα με περισσότερο τεχνικό γνωστικό υπόβαθρο.

Τα κριτήρια που θα ληφθούν υπόψη κατά την επιλογή των 20 ατόμων που τελικά θα συμμετέχουν ως καταρτιζόμενοι στο πρόγραμμα κατάρτισης είναι :

ο βαθμός πτυχίου ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ,
το αντικείμενο της εργασίας των υποψηφίων (αν εργάζονται) και η εμπειρία τους στην ανάπτυξη λογισμικού,
αν φοιτούν σε μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα εξειδίκευσης ή εκπονούν διδακτορική διατριβή σε σχετικό τομέα και
το φύλο (επιδιώκεται η όσο το δυνατόν ισόρροπη συμμετοχή ανδρών – γυναικών).

Το πρόγραμμα είναι επιδοτούμενο με συνολική αμοιβή 456,00 € για κάθε καταρτιζόμενο.


Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να παρακολουθήσουν το σεμινάριο πρέπει να στείλουν μέχρι την
Παρασκευή 23/5/2008 συμπληρωμένη την σχετική αίτηση που διατίθεται στην ιστοσελίδα του έργου ΔΙΕΠΤΕΛΟ, όπου υπάρχουν και περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Όσοι τελικά επιλεχθούν θα κληθούν μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα 5 ημερών να καταθέσουν τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να απευθύνονται στoν κ.Παναγιώτη Λουρίδα


Ο Επιστημονικός Υπεύθυνος του υποέργου


Δρ Διομήδης Σπινέλλης

Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής Τμήματος Διοικητικής Επιστήμης & Τεχνολογίας Ο.Π.Α.


ΕΛΛΑΚ


----------

